# The cheapest non-Irish stockbroker



## Mumha

There doesn't seem to be a best non-irish stockbroker thread so .... http://www.tdameritrade.com/welcome1.html seem to have gone back to no maintenance fees (Datek pre 911 used to have that) and 9.99 trades. Just at the point where I was going to close it having been charged 15 dollars a quarter for the last few years .... sod's law.


----------



## jpd

*Re: The Cheapest Irish Stockbroker*

It stills compares unfavourably with continental online brokers - I regularly use Cortal and their rates are 0.20% with a minimum of €17.88 (and they are not the cheapest). For an order of €15,000 that a difference between €75 and  €30.


----------



## soy

*Re: The Cheapest Irish Stockbroker*



			
				jpd said:
			
		

> It stills compares unfavourably with continental online brokers - I regularly use Cortal and their rates are 0.20% with a minimum of €17.88 (and they are not the cheapest). For an order of €15,000 that a difference between €75 and  €30.



From their website Cortel appear to have a custody fee of 0.14% per Qtr Vs NIB's flat fee of 40pa. There also appears to be a 100e annual mgt fee for current a/c. Presumably need to open an basic current account before you can trade.

All in all given the fact that you would be dealing with a local bank I think the NIB offer is quite competitive esp. for a buy and hold strategy using the euro exchanges.

That said, we have a long way to go to get to where the US is for such trading.


----------



## diamond_dog

*Re: The Cheapest Irish Stockbroker*

I have been looking for simmilar information. The reality is that all Irish stockbrokers, like everything elese in this country, are a ripoff. I am looking to buy a small amount of stocks in a company, around €2000. The non-activity charges and maintanence fees for most of these acounts seems so high that even if the shares are performing well i still would be losing money. 
       Does anyone know how much it would cost to buy the shares and recieve the share certificate? How long would it take to execute the trade? How long would it take to sell the stocks again? What are the charges accociated with this?

Also is it possible to open a US or UK trading account. I realise that you require a bank account in the relevent countries but is this possible to do without being a resident?


----------



## diarmuidc

*Re: The Cheapest Irish Stockbroker*

Hi, Check out Keytrade. No annual account charges and ability to trade on a lot of exchanges. Worth looking at.


----------



## galwegian44

Not only do you pay excessive charges with most/all of the Irish stockbrokers but you generally don't have immediate access to buy/sell which can be an issue also.

I've had an account with Datek, now www.TDAmeritrade.com for about 4 years now and my only outlay is a trading fee of $9.99 per transaction...no setup fees, no quarterly/annual charges and they even pay me a small percentage on my cash deposits. BTW, you don't need a bank account as they have their own account structure, just wire transfer money from your bank to theirs.

The online tools are excellent and you have full control of your own trades. Only issues that you may have is that you only trade the American exchanges and you are exposed to currency fluctuations which may increase/decrease your profits.

You are required to fill out a tax form to state that you are a non-resident and not subject to their taxes but as always are required (as a compliant tax payer) to declare your profits to the Irish taxman.

P.S. One benefit of investing in US companies is the amount of information available on the internet, some excellent message boards and reams of information. I'm currently invested in an Irish company which has traded a range for the last 12 months but am extremely frustrated because I cannot trade real-time on the cycles and also find it difficult to get timely information/opinions. The big boys are trading this I'm sure but this little guy is not getting any short term action, just relying on some long term gains.


----------



## Bonafide

I am having trouble finding Keytrade on the web - does anyone have their web address?

I am trying to buy a small amount of shares once off and want to hold the share certificates myself. What is the most cost effective way of doing this - which broker should I use?


----------



## RiceCakes

galwegian44 said:


> Not only do you pay excessive charges with most/all of the Irish stockbrokers but you generally don't have immediate access to buy/sell which can be an issue also.
> 
> I've had an account with Datek, now www.TDAmeritrade.com for about 4 years now and my only outlay is a trading fee of $9.99 per transaction...no setup fees, no quarterly/annual charges and they even pay me a small percentage on my cash deposits. BTW, you don't need a bank account as they have their own account structure, just wire transfer money from your bank to theirs.
> 
> The online tools are excellent and you have full control of your own trades. Only issues that you may have is that you only trade the American exchanges and you are exposed to currency fluctuations which may increase/decrease your profits.
> 
> You are required to fill out a tax form to state that you are a non-resident and not subject to their taxes but as always are required (as a compliant tax payer) to declare your profits to the Irish taxman.
> 
> P.S. One benefit of investing in US companies is the amount of information available on the internet, some excellent message boards and reams of information. I'm currently invested in an Irish company which has traded a range for the last 12 months but am extremely frustrated because I cannot trade real-time on the cycles and also find it difficult to get timely information/opinions. The big boys are trading this I'm sure but this little guy is not getting any short term action, just relying on some long term gains.



They certainly have nice pricing however don't appear to be taking registrations from Ireland at the moment.
Its not a listed country on the application form unfortunately, I was going to sign up.


----------



## Mondo

I've been trading with http://www.interactivebrokers.com and have found them to be very cheap.  Stocks are half a cent (US$) per share and options are 50 to 75 cents per contract.
I use it for the US markets only but you can trade dozens of other international markets (no ISEQ though) - some are free, some incur a subscription fee.
They also have some very good workshops at http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/general/education/priorWebinars.php?ib_entity=uk - the ones by Dan Gramza are particularly good on trend analysis.


----------



## z102

Try to find in the www. " flatex.de" , they're advertising a flat charge of €2.50.- per deal. I don't know anything else about them, so check the conditions.


----------



## z102

I checked http://www.flatex.de/index.php?page=rates myself. Typicall, only parts of the total costs are advertised. They give a sample of buying Allianz shares in frankfurt, for 200 shares in one deal the total costs (involving one broker buying from three other brokers in the name of the client) would be € 21.51.- . Not that cheap.


----------



## karltimber

galwegian44 said:


> I've had an account with Datek, now www.TDAmeritrade.com


 

I also use the above broker. Not fully sure if they take Eurpoean customers anymore but well worth checking out.

Like Galwegian said - $10 a trade and 10$ a month for level 2 quotes.
AIB/BOI will transfer money for about 25euro - which is great and it's in your ameritrade a/cin about 3 days.

Full control on trades - from any pc -full control on limit/market/short orders. no ringing an Irish broker to carry out a trade ??

worth a look.


----------



## z108

heinbloed said:


> I checked http://www.flatex.de/index.php?page=rates myself. Typicall, only parts of the total costs are advertised. They give a sample of buying Allianz shares in frankfurt, for 200 shares in one deal the total costs (involving one broker buying from three other brokers in the name of the client) would be € 21.51.- . Not that cheap.





From correspondence with them . It appears Flatex only deal with the buying and selling of shares listed on the German stock exchange.


----------



## DirtyH2O

I am looking for a new broker and want to move into equivalent ETF's instead of the expensive mutual funds I currently hold.

Ideally I want a monetary cap on all trades rather than an unlimited percentage fee and would like the ability to trade on most exchanges worldwide - ISEQ doesn't matter due to high stamp duty, like everything here, and frequent difficulty in executing sizeable trades online. 
Interest paid on cash in account is a nice perk too.

http://www.interactivebrokers.com sounds good in this regard with a 0.1% charge up to a max of 29 euros or £6 - £29 STG depending on size. They have a good policy on FX charges and offer euro accounts so it seems that I could fund my account without encurring high banking charges.

I do have two reservations
1. The monthly $10 charge if I pay less than $30 commission that month as I am not planning to be a frequent trader on most shares I hold or buy options, CDF's or other highly leveraged short term products but would like to have the ability to dispose of shares at a reasonable cost. This especially applies to ETF's.
2. No Crest type account to hold shares myself so I am a little exposed even though they have insurance.

I have looked at keytrade - a little expensive for UK trades at £29 as I want to be able to diversify and buy smaller amounts i.e. under 10K.
I would appreciate anyone who could share their experiences dealing with IB or recommend a better online broker.


----------



## z102

Flatex does deal with German shares. True. They also deal internatinoal fonds and other international investment/speculation objects.


----------



## Fanny

Can anyone recommend a good cheap German online broker if I want to invest in ETFs as well as in an index tracker? German address no big deal.

Fanny


----------



## charttrader

You won't beat Interactive Brokers on rates or professionalism.  Most of my trades (US markets) cost no more than $1-$5.  For example, 200 shares of Apple - over $15,000 worth at time of writing - would incur a charge of $1.  1000 shares - $75,000 worth - would cost $5.  That's unbeatable. Even if you pay the $10 monthly inactivity fee, you'll still win out on commissions.

They are also used by some of the biggest players in the industry - real professional outfit.  They use a Smart routing technology which helps get you a better price on market orders - other brokers earn money at the expense of their clients by routing orders to a particular exchange with whom they have an agreement to do so (and by doing so, getting you a worse price than you should have).

Elitetrader.com is a useful message board that evaluates different US brokers.  Opinions on IB are very positive. Check it out if you want confirmation.


----------



## DirtyH2O

I have registered with IB and am investigating the most convenient way to fund my account. I don't have a Current Account with an Irish clearing bank and would appreciate any information on alternate funding options.


----------



## charttrader

Dirty H2O,
The below link contains IB info on funding options.  My money was previously with  another US broker, so I simply initiated a transfer.  Wiring from a normal deposit account seems like the obvious option.  Or just give them a buzz and they'll suggest something.

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/depositInstructions.php?ib_entity=uk


----------



## DirtyH2O

"Wiring from a normal deposit account seems like the obvious option."

I finally opened an account with NIB to allow me to make international Swift transfers online for no charge, within the Eurozone up to 50K. I did not find another bank offering the same overall service.


----------



## conormc99

I had submitted the below to another post (cheapest Irish stockbroker).  

i have returned from the US and am still reeling at the outrageous fees for retail investing. I have an Ameritrade account in the U.S. and they are a perfectly adequate low cost broker.

I still want a low cost broker in Europe. Has anyone experience with TD Waterhouse in the UK? they are at [broken link removed]. Ameritrade took over TD Waterhouse in the US a while ago, though I assume the UK TDW is independent of the US outfit.

Each transaction costs STG 12.50. You can have a EUR denominated account, as well as USD/STLG/CAN$.There are no account maintenance fees as long as your balance is above STLG 5,000 or you make one trade per quarter. If you're buying EUR denominated ETFs/funds like EuroStoxx 50, then there won't be any FX charges. If you are buying e.g. a Japan ETF, then there will be a 1.5% FX charge on the exchange rate.

With TD Waterhouse UK, you can trade Irish shares that have a listing on the London Stock Exchange, with 1% stamp duty charge applying as usual. Most of the major irish companies have a listing on the LSE e.g. you can buy ALBK (AIB) in a EURO denominated account - therefore no FX charges, and only STG12.50 per trade. That is the only cost. However, you cannot buy the ISEQ ETF using TD Waterhouse UK. 

TDW UK - no annual fee. Online trades STG12.50 

This sounds a hell of a lot better than Davy or Goodbodys or Sharewatch (Sharewatch charges EUR60 annual fee. Online trades are 0.3% + EUR19.95.)

Any feedback on the above? I am surprised TDW UK didn't come up as an option on this posting so far.


----------



## Eazos

Hi 
tried to open an account but not sure if its possible as per below, might try calling later next week


_To open a trading account online with TD Waterhouse, you will need to meet the following minimum conditions:_

_You are a private individual aged 18 or over._
_You are a UK resident._
_You are a British national._

_If you do not meet these requirements, you may still be able to open a trading account with TD Waterhouse._
_Please call us now on_
_*0800 138 1900 *_
_to discuss your needs_

how did u manage to open one?
Thanks,

Eoghan


----------



## techman

I recommend you check out www.odlsecurities.com - UK based.

£12.50 online trades. No other annual fees.


----------



## shipibo

http://www.hoodlessbrennan.com/products-services/online-trading/


  Nuff said , going , going .......


http://www.tradingdirect.com


----------



## naitkris

i have posted about this before but not here which is probably where it should be, but anyways Firstrade offer trades at 6.95USD for unlimited shares, they have no maintenance fees or registration fees, and there is no minimum deposit.

they also appear to be running a really cool offer to new accounts opened up until mid-April that will get 100 free trades on opening an account with 2000 USD or more. unfortunatel existing users can't avail of this 

with regards their service, the site and trading is easy to use and you can get electronic statements which is free as opposed to paying 1 or 2 USD every so often for a statement or transaction paper - took me a while to register for this a while back and cost me many calls to their support to change me over. hopefully they fixed this. also, i had one pretty serious issue with them with regards a dividend - they failed to pay a dividend from a stock to me and only after i called them was it sorted immediately. other dividends came in fine however.

overall, good for the price and they appear to be improving all the time.


----------



## Rhino 1

Just a quick question to all ye stock traders - do ye pay all taxes due on gains?


----------



## Mobella

Just a be careful.  If you buy US stocks from a US stockbroking firm.  The stocks are considered located within the United state.  You will then be liable for Inheritance tax.   A non resident spouse is only given $13,000 allowance and the rates are quite high! 
 I don't know about using stockbrokers within  Europe.


----------



## Mobella

Just a be careful. If you buy US stocks from a US stockbroking firm. The stocks are considered located within the United state. You will then be liable for Inheritance tax. A non resident spouse is only given $13,000 allowance and the rates are quite high! 
I don't know about using stockbrokers within Europe.


----------



## jrewing

Why does Inheritance Tax come into play in this case?  I thought that only CGT was applicable.


----------



## CGorman

Ok, in another post recently I stated that i've been researching the cheapest option for online execution only sharedealing. The following is what I have collected, subject to several terms and conditions. It may contain errors or omit some info, I've done my best to collate the data as well as possible. I'm sorry if the chart is hard to read, i'll experiment with better ways to present the data later.


*Firm*.........*Annual Fee*...*IRL*....*UK*......*EU*......*USA*....*Inactivity*....*Notes*..............................
NIB..............€40......€20....€20.....€20.....€20.....n/a.........Must Open a Current A/C............
Davy.............€80......€25....€25.....€50.....€50.....n/a............................................
Goodbody.........€26......€32....€32.....n/a.....€50......n/a............................................
Sharewatch.......€60......€20....€20.....n/a.....n/a......n/a............................................
ODL Securities...n/a......€40....€18.30..€40.....€12.10...n/a.........EU/ISEQ Phone Only.................
Etrade UK........n/a......n/a....€13.....n/a.....n/a....€7pm (6mts)......................................
Etrade USA.......n/a......n/a....n/a.....n/a.....€15....€30pq (3mt)......................................
Saxo Bank........n/a......n/a....€21.....€20.....€11......n/a............................................
Firstrade........n/a......n/a....n/a.....n/a.....€5.30....n/a............................................
Interactive Bks..n/a......n/a....€8.79....€4.....€0.75..€7.59pm (1mt)..100 prior trades rq. to open A/C..
Keytrade.........n/a......n/a....€43.....€14.95..€22.70...n/a............................................
Hoodless Brennan.n/a......n/a....€10.25..€10.25..€10.25...n/a............................................


*Notes*
> Prices are converted from $/£ to € at prices quoted by XE.com on 13th March 2007
> Only brokers accepting Irish Citizens are included, this rules out many UK/US brokers
> Prices are online minimums, in the case of several firms, percentages kick in after trades exceed €2k-€3k in value
> In some cases discounts are given for higher volume/frequency trading. e.g. Davy offers €15 trades to high frequency traders.
> UK/IRL trades attract stamp of 1%/0.5% respectively
> Many firms require minimum balances of several thousand to open an account
> No attempt has been made to incorporate other factors in the table such as account funding methods, ease of use, service quality or firm size/safety
> Inactivity fees apply after x number of months elapse without a trade (in brackets)
> In some cases account fees can be dodged by frequent trading
> Many other European/US/UK brokers exist. The above are only the ones im aware of who offer UK/US/or IRL trades
> EU prices are the typical minimums, German trades may have lower mins than say French


----------



## silvamuppet

Further to the above information. Does anybody know what the buy/sell spreads are like with these brokers? The low transaction charges are fine but if the execution of your trades are with market makers offering poor spreads then it works out pricey. I've never seen much visibility on this item with the transaction charge usually being the headline figure.


----------



## Hibernicatio

Does anyone know if it is possible to trade companies listed on the AIM with interactive brokers?


----------



## charttrader

silvamuppet said:


> Further to the above information. Does anybody know what the buy/sell spreads are like with these brokers? The low transaction charges are fine but if the execution of your trades are with market makers offering poor spreads then it works out pricey. I've never seen much visibility on this item with the transaction charge usually being the headline figure.



'Traditional' brokers trying to justify their absurd charges tend to emphasise their supposed expertise and hand holding rather than the quality of their executions.  Don't expect better prices just because broker fees are higher.  

In fact, discount brokerages are not the no frills operations one might expect.  Almost any US discount brokerage will give free access to research tools, charting applications, stock screeners etc - the main Irish brokers don't even come close.  They're stuck in the last century.

The real divide among on-line firms is between the DAT brokers (eg, Interactive Brokers, Tradestation, Cybertrader) and the conventional online  brokers  (Scottrade, Firsttrade, etc).  Daytraders looking for the quickest execution at the best rate would need a DAT broker.  If you're less active and only use limit orders rather than market orders, then it's not an issue worth losing sleep over.

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_access_trading

BTW, Ameritrade should not be on the aforementioned list - they no longer accept Irish clients.


----------



## silvamuppet

Thanks charttrader. That's been an issue that's been nagging me for a while. Largely a non-issue i suspect from your response. (i know it used to be a problem particularly on nasdaq and with low volatility small caps.).

Cheers.


----------



## charttrader

Silvamuppet, will likely still be an issue with low-volatility small caps (and high-volatility small caps, for that matter), but no broker can save you there.  All depends on liquidity of particular stock.  If a stock is thinly traded - say, 10,000 shares a day - the bid/ask spread will be large. A stock like Apple, which trades millions of shares each day, will be a different story - no more than a cent apart.  As I say - depends on the stock.


----------



## silvamuppet

Charttrader, agreed. I amn't huge into small caps anyway although I was kind of hoping that the spread wouldn't be too bad for the times when I wanted to get involved. Wanted to make sure that for bigger and busier stocks that there was no risk of getting stung on the spread as I thought certain brokers had preferred market makers (and would execute your order through them regardless).

Once you get to high enough figures (on a per trade basis) i become less concerned about shaving a few euro off the transaction cost of the trade than I am making sure the spread is close enough that I'm not losing too much......


----------



## charttrader

_Wanted to make sure that for bigger and busier stocks that there was no risk of getting stung on the spread as I thought certain brokers had preferred market makers (and would execute your order through them regardless

_If you have a broker in mind, ask if they get payment for order flow, which is what you're referring to (see [broken link removed].  I use IB, which is excellent for executions.

Again, is only an issue with market orders.  I always use limit or stop limit orders for entry, market orders when taking a loss.  

In general, though, US spreads are very tight.  Spreads on Irish stocks are far wider.


----------



## CGorman

charttrader said:


> BTW, Ameritrade should not be on the aforementioned list - they no longer accept Irish clients.



Thank you, you are correct, whilst their application form asks you to select country and country of birth, it also requires details of either US citizenship or visa details - so you are fully right, i've removed it from the list.


----------



## Warren

charttrader said:


> The real divide among on-line firms is between the DAT brokers (eg, Interactive Brokers, Tradestation, Cybertrader) and the conventional online  brokers  (Scottrade, Firsttrade, etc).  Daytraders looking for the quickest execution at the best rate would need a DAT broker.  If you're less active and only use limit orders rather than market orders, then it's not an issue worth losing sleep over.



Should this not be the other way around if your less active you would tend to use Market orders?


----------



## charttrader

Warren said:


> Should this not be the other way around if your less active you would tend to use Market orders?



Warren
Would have been better if I wrote 'or market orders' rather than 'and market orders'.  My point was twofold; 
1 - Very active traders need to be much more conscious of execution because, if you're trading several times a day (or even several times a week), all those pennies add up.  
2 - If you're using limit rather than market orders, a DAT broker isn't necessary.

Do less active traders/investors tend to use market rather than limit orders?  Probably.


----------



## gavinsblog

Has anyone tried [broken link removed]? Their registration process is straightforward, though I haven't completed it yet. They are well admired in the US, particularly by Motley Fool. 

Seems like cheap trading in US equities.


----------



## jrewing

Does anybody know what is the reason for the $1 "confirm fee" charged by Firstrade?  Trades are a cheap $6.95 each, but I discovered that they were tacking an extra $1 "confirm fee" onto the trade....


----------



## Gabriel

Can anyone confirm...that is using firsttrade...that they will transfer money from your firsttrade account to an Irish bank (albeit for $35 a pop)?


----------



## Hibernicatio

I am considering signing up to use interactive brokers as many posters here have used them. 

Is it possible to purchase stocks from the London AIM with interactive brokers and if not which online brokerage would be best?


----------



## cerberos

*FIRSTRADE- any 1 having problems getting on to this site???*

any 1 having problems getting on to this site since yesterday???


----------



## CGorman

yep... doesnt inspire confidence before i wire my money to them next week!


----------



## cerberos

*Firstrade*

The changed IP addresses, delete cookies & temp internet files and all OK


----------



## dublinsense

I'm with using hoodlessbrennan in the UK, charges £7 for transactions.

Can anyone tell me what the downside to using these guys is (if any) in general and regarding taxes etc? Noone ever mentions them here so im starting to think i might be doing something wrong??


----------



## MoneyMaker

I'm with www.firstrade.com who charge $6.99 USD per trade, with no monthly charges or maintenance fees, which is a great deal compared with other broker out there!!

Brilliant Broker if you want trade on the NASDAQ, NYSE and AMEX!!

I've been with them for a year now and very happy with their service..


----------



## voodoobazza

Have used interactive brokers for the last 3 yrs. An old colleague of mine uses this for his wealth management business in Canada, he manages all his clients P&L's through this system.

I use it for all US trade and it knocks the socks off anything I have ever used and would highly recommend it.


----------



## Palantir_Use

I use eTrade ... but my company pays the transaction/inactivity fees, so I don't know if that counts


----------



## Godfather

MoneyMaker said:


> I'm with www.firstrade.com who charge $6.99 USD per trade, with no monthly charges or maintenance fees, which is a great deal compared with other broker out there!!
> 
> Brilliant Broker if you want trade on the NASDAQ, NYSE and AMEX!!
> 
> I've been with them for a year now and very happy with their service..


 
Hi guys,

but can I invest on the UK-FTSE online as well sorry? If so, which choice would you recommend please? 

Thank you v. much for your answer on this


----------



## charttrader

Firstrade can only be used for trading US exchnages.  Interactive Brokers is the most 'international' of brokers, allowing for trading on UK and US makets as well as many others (but not the Iseq).


----------



## failsafe

I've switched from firstrade to www.zecco.com recently, the paperwork is a bit of a pain, but it's free!


----------



## CollyD

failsafe said:


> I've switched from firstrade to www.zecco.com recently, the paperwork is a bit of a pain, but it's free!


$55 dollars to do an international wire from Zecco, how does that compare with others?


----------



## CollyD

charttrader said:


> Firstrade can only be used for trading US exchnages. Interactive Brokers is the most 'international' of brokers, allowing for trading on UK and US makets as well as many others (but not the Iseq).


Trades on the paris exchange are min $4 max $29 is that cheap? US exchange is min $1 then 0.5% incl and thereafter.


----------



## charttrader

CollyD said:


> Trades on the paris exchange are min $4 max $29 is that cheap? US exchange is min $1 then 0.5% incl and thereafter.



Paris commissions are actually 0.1% of value of order with a min fee of [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]4  and a max of [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]29. Therefore, if you buy [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]5,000 worth of stock, you'll pay [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]5, [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]10,000 = [SIZE=-1]€[/SIZE]10 euro, etc.  Is it cheap?  I wouldn't complain.

Regarding US rates - note that commissions work out at $1 per 200 shares.  If you bought 1000 shares of Google - about $580,000 worth at the moment - you would pay $5.  The 0.5% commission is the *maximum* that will be charged on any transaction and is designed to ensure that purchases of very cheap shares do not become prohibitive.  For example, if you bought 100,000 shares of a penny stock trading at $0.10, you would be charged 0.5% of the value of the transaction ($50) as opposed to the normal rate of $1 per 200 shares (if there was not a cap of 0.5%, that transaction would work out at $500).  Or, if you bought 1,000 shares of a stock trading at $0.50, you'd pay $2.50 in fees (0.5%) rather than the usual rate of $1 per 200 shares.

See http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/commission.php?ib_entity=uk

and 
http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/accounts/fees/commission.php?ib_entity=uk


----------



## BBY

to help out a complete newbie, can anyone tell me how to get around the foreign bank account requirement for many of the cheapest brokers - e.g. Hoodless Brennan have their service open to most countries, but you seem to require a UK personal bank a/c. Is there any way around this?
Cheers
B


----------



## bgengine

HI,
Can anyone confirm the following - if using the TD Waterhouse online broker ( [broken link removed]. )
"There are no account maintenance fees as long as your balance is above STLG 5,000 or you make one trade per quarter. 
TDW UK - no annual fee. Online trades STG12.50 "

The TD site seems to say different to this previous post ?
Anyone have experience of them ? ( TD Waterhouse )

thanks


----------



## Pikeman

Folks,

Another online Broker worth checking out: TrackData (MyTrack).

They aren't the cheapest by any means, but, do have volume rebates, an excellent Text Chat facility, which is available throughout US trading hours (15:00hrs - 21:00hrs GMT), and they have a Web based platform (in addition to your personal platform) which means you can trade from any PC/Laptop anywhere.

The details of how to open an online trading account with them, the Software download, and online paperwork access can be found on the Left Hand Side Colum of the following site:

www.ticn.com

Hope this helps. If you need any more info. don't hesitate to contact the folks at the above site, they are Irish based, and very helpful.


----------



## pflangan

I think hoodlessbrennan are the cheapest to buy on the uk stock exchange.

£7.50 on each side of the trade

Saw them recommended on moneysavingexpert forums.


----------



## TradeGirl

Can you open an account with hoodlessbrennan if you're not a UK resident or don't have a UK bank account?


----------



## TheHook

Hi guys,

this thread really caught my eye. As ive just signed up for http://www.keytrade.com/
Now i a havent bought or sold(since i havent bought yet) but from what ive played round with it is very easy to use. You can build up a porfolio of stocks you are interested in and then watch their progress. You can see whta price you would have bought at and weahter it has gone up or down showing your net profit or loss after any expenses. I know some are on here talking about places that are cheaper but their is no hidden charges with this crowd as well. my friend has been using them for the last few years.

Anyway thats my take on it. You cant buy on the irish stock exchange but key trade does cover the london, european and american stock exchanages


----------



## DennyTrader

Anybody use Hargreaves and lansdown http://www.h-l.co.uk/ ?


----------



## justforgroup

TheHook said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this thread really caught my eye. As ive just signed up for http://www.keytrade.com/
> Now i a havent bought or sold(since i havent bought yet) but from what ive played round with it is very easy to use. You can build up a porfolio of stocks you are interested in and then watch their progress. You can see whta price you would have bought at and weahter it has gone up or down showing your net profit or loss after any expenses. I know some are on here talking about places that are cheaper but their is no hidden charges with this crowd as well. my friend has been using them for the last few years.
> 
> Anyway thats my take on it. You cant buy on the irish stock exchange but key trade does cover the london, european and american stock exchanages


Did you have any charges in setting up your account? I see something called "Keytrade ID" costing €15.  Also is there a minimum balance required on the a/c?  

It charges €7.50 "per order and per block" on the EuroNext - does this mean that if in a single order you buy/sell the stocks of 2 different companies, you end up paying €7.50 for each one?  If so, that's very expensive... Thanks.


----------



## justforgroup

Anyone know of an online broker who can trade on the Asian stock exchanges (Nikkei, etc.)?


----------



## charttrader

justforgroup said:


> Anyone know of an online broker who can trade on the Asian stock exchanges (Nikkei, etc.)?



Interactive Brokers, see 
[broken link removed]


----------



## finfix

Do Interactive Brokers allow you to buy ADRs for foreign stocks held on NYSE, etc.


----------



## roro123

justforgroup said:


> Anyone know of an online broker who can trade on the Asian stock exchanges (Nikkei, etc.)?


Nikkei exchange only accepts block orders, eg blocks of 500 shares etc


----------



## penury

is tdameritrade still the cheapest?

https://www.tdameritrade.com/pricing.html


----------



## Nemama

Is tdameritrade still the cheapest?


----------



## Ravima

SVSsecurities.com


----------

